# It's not we men didn't know



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

This is a very interesting article. Be aware.
https://www.medicaldaily.com/back-p...hips-have-plan-b-man-they-can-run-away-305186

It's not that we men didn't know.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

LOLOLOLOLOL

Thanks for the laugh

Oh wait, is this supposed to make me hate my vagina?

Sorry


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Thanks for the laugh
> 
> ...


Or maybe some of the guys here hate their's.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

StillSearching said:


> Or maybe some of the guys here hate their's.


It's been my experience that some of the guys here who start out hating the vagina that betrayed them end up hating all vaginas. How sad for them

As far as the article goes, sadly, there are many humans who don't seem to value vows and are always open to the "greener pasture." That speaks poorly of their character regarledd of gender.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

“So many men willing to drop everything if the woman gives them a sign”
It’s not as if any man ever lied just to get laid. Lol.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

StillSearching said:


> This is a very interesting article. Be aware.
> https://www.medicaldaily.com/back-p...hips-have-plan-b-man-they-can-run-away-305186
> 
> It's not that we men didn't know.


My bet is that if a similar poll was done of men, the results would be about the same.

From what I've seen in both men and women I know how have a "Plan B" person, it's mostly in their heads. There was a reason the relationship with "Plan B" did not work out in the first place. But, distance makes the heart grow fonder, and I guess some people just like to have a fantasy to escape reality.

Another thing about his article that is interesting is that it paints men as mere pawns of evil women who will drop them in a heart beat for Plan B. And poor, poor Mr. Plan B has no self agency and will run to her the moment a woman whistles for him to come to her. It must be sad for people who view themselves as victims of the opposite sex.... mere pawn who have control over themselves.

Also note that most of the Plan B dudes are probably already married or in another relationship. So, if you believe this article, then for every woman who has a Mr. Plan B in her pocket, there is a man who sees her a Ms. Plan B.... so both are willing to walk away from their spouse/partner for the Mr./Ms. Plan B.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Thanks for the laugh
> 
> ...


Good for them! Your husband is a turkey and you don't think it's gonna last? Cover your bases!


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

StillSearching said:


> This is a very interesting article. Be aware.
> https://www.medicaldaily.com/back-p...hips-have-plan-b-man-they-can-run-away-305186
> 
> It's not that we men didn't know.


I love how at the end of the article they resort to victim blaming and blaming men for being "sub-par" for women being dishonest and two-faced.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

The article lists makes a point discovered in studies is proven with the comment:


> When there’s trouble in paradise, and eventually a break-up,


 (the studies weren't on marriage but are applicable to all areas of life.)
Studies mentioned summarizes: the more choices and options placed before people; more one allows oneself to compare and with options to trade; the unhappier one will be with what they have." 
However: "after the initial newness wore off they would still find themselves asking if they did right."


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> It's been my experience that some of the guys here who start out hating the vagina that betrayed them end up hating all vaginas.


Or they end up having one. Or maybe, they just end up with nothing down there. Certainly no sign of balls to be found on some of these men.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Most of the women I've known through work, do have back burners.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

StillSearching said:


> Most of the women I've known through work, do have back burners.


Shows whose married to whom then. 

A wife wedded to her husband would find it too time consuming and tedious to jump ship. >


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

StillSearching said:


> Most of the women I've known through work, do have back burners.


You mean men that they can call up for some D if times get tough? I mean, every woman has that. Weather they want them there or not. Women don't have to keep men on the back burner. A lot will stay there gladly in case they are ever needed. So I don't know if this is so much women keeping men on the backburner, or men letting a woman know they are right there if their services are ever needed. Lol


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

BruceBanner said:


> StillSearching said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very interesting article. Be aware.
> ...


I'm sorry you have chosen to be so jaded.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

If I was back in my prime, I wouldn't mind several chick consider me the plan B man if things didn't work out. My only stipulation is I be treated like 4 wheel drive in my truck----occasionally activated to keep it in good working order.>


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> “So many men willing to drop everything if the woman gives them a sign”
> It’s not as if any man ever lied just to get laid. Lol.


Right, or they pretend to do that just to get what they want.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> “So many men willing to drop everything if the woman gives them a sign”
> It’s not as if any man ever lied just to get laid. Lol.


Drop his pants, maybe... drop his other plates, not likely. But she can certainly earn a place in his rotation.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

StillSearching said:


> This is a very interesting article. Be aware.
> https://www.medicaldaily.com/back-p...hips-have-plan-b-man-they-can-run-away-305186
> 
> It's not that we men didn't know.


Nope. Not this woman. 

I'm sure there are a few women like that out there, but the majority of women in committed relationships are only focused on their significant other, and have no back-up man/plan.

Like I tell my children: Just because an article says something is true doesn't make it true, even if the people in white coats did some research about the subject. Unless they polled 75% of the entire female population, ensuring that the women came from every background (financial, ethnic, religion/athiest, age group, education, etc.), the study doesn't speak for "most" women.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Araucaria said:


> StillSearching said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very interesting article. Be aware.
> ...


Depends on the marriage and depends on the woman. It shouldn't be too surprising given the statistics of infidelity for both genders. Cheating men don't usually have much of a plan to leave their spouse, the OW is just a side piece. Cheating women seem to be another story. Atleast from what I've seen.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a lot of difference between a secured plan b, (tested, committed, kept on the string) and an unspoken interest in the available person you are vaguely acquainted with. 

I also think the 20 years, or thirty years, is a very long time for two people to remain compatible. I think that there are some adjustments, (trouble in paradise) that will happen in the happiest relationships. I was brought up with the teaching of life long commitments. I still think it is a nice idea. I'm just not sure I'll make the distance.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> If I was back in my prime, I wouldn't mind several chick consider me the plan B man if things didn't work out. My only stipulation is I be treated like 4 wheel drive in my truck----occasionally activated to keep it in good working order.>


Well if it becomes compulsory I’m selecting either Charlize Theron or Rosie Whitley.
I’m flexible,either will be fine just as long as everyone remembers these women are now off the market as far as marriage is concerned. 
My lawyers will be informing them of my decision shortly.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The company which undertook that survey undertakes surveys on behalf of specific clients for that client's PR requirements.

I wonder who their client was? An office affair site, perhaps?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> The company who undertook that survey undertakes surveys on behalf of specific clients for that client's PR requirements.
> 
> I wonder who their client was? An office affair site, perhaps?


Maybe AskMen on Reddit lololol


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Araucaria said:


> Nope. Not this woman.
> 
> I'm sure there are a few women like that out there, but the majority of women in committed relationships are only focused on their significant other, and have no back-up man/plan.


My observation is you're spot on. Women who have plan B waiting in the wings have already a low interest in their SO or, in some cases, expect their SO to fold up their tent and hit the trail.(and looking for a soft place to land.)


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Well if it becomes compulsory I’m selecting either Charlize Theron or Rosie Whitley.
> I’m flexible,either will be fine just as long as everyone remembers these women are now off the market as far as marriage is concerned.
> My lawyers will be informing them of my decision shortly.


 Charlize Theron is now available. Tell her I said "Hey, and sorry".


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

There’s a saying that floats around the aether, “she wasn’t yours, it was just your turn”.

This describes women who have a plan B orbiting just in case.

I hope I’m not called jaded for noticing this in SOME women....like I care, lolololol


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Charlize Theron is now available. Tell her I said "Hey, and sorry".


She still thinks very highly of you. 
Just not like “that”.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

What a load of BS!
It makes a change from the men 'having a woman in every port' - what is the purpose of highlighting this article, honestly.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There is probably some truth to this. However, it seems that in a good and fulfilling marriage this would be rare. Many marriages are far from any ideal, so having an escape plan fantasy (maybe with some slim basis in reality) may help one deal with the day to day stresses and carry on. I also think this would be true for men as well, but most men will have a much harder time finding a woman who'd drop everything to be with them than vice versa.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess it's just nature.
Women select men. That makes them nature, because nature is what selects. And you can say "Well it's only symbolic that women are nature", it's like no, it's not just symbolic. The woman is the gatekeeper to reproductive success. And you can't get more like nature than that, in fact it's the very definition of nature"
I have no problem with it. 
I just make sure they could not possibly want another guy...
I'm just a "Rational Male"


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

personofinterest said:


> I'm sorry you have chosen to be so jaded.


I'm sorry you have poor reading comprehension.



StillSearching said:


> I guess it's just nature.
> Women select men. That makes them nature, because nature is what selects. And you can say "Well it's only symbolic that women are nature", it's like no, it's not just symbolic. The woman is the gatekeeper to reproductive success. And you can't get more like nature than that, in fact it's the very definition of nature"
> I have no problem with it.
> I just make sure they could not possibly want another guy...
> I'm just a "Rational Male"


Women being the selectors is more of a recent phenomenon. In a lawless world I'd say men are the selectors.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

BruceBanner said:


> I'm sorry you have poor reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> 
> *Women being the selectors is more of a recent phenomenon. In a lawless world I'd say men are the selectors.*



Sorry, but it's been that way for millions of years.
Women pick the guys at the top of the male hierarchy.
We shake our tail feather, they choose.
In a lawless world the men at the top are easier to identify, that's all.
They pick who is the best to mate with. 
Men at the top have many women who want to mate with them. That's all.
That's why you see it as "men are the selectors"


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

aine said:


> What a load of BS!
> It makes a change from the men 'having a woman in every port' - what is the purpose of highlighting this article, honestly.


The last paragraph in the article explains the purpose

"_These survey results suggest men should make sure they are attentive to their women’s needs, even when the relationship is on the rocks. In a*blog post*on*TheArtofCharm.com, a site dedicated to helping people develop world class social skills, the academy wrote: “Keeping your girlfriend interested is part of keeping your relationship healthy. Make no mistake about it — the “game” never ends. It’s always going to go on and you’re always going to have to try and keep the relationship fresh. The good news is that this isn’t a chore. On the contrary, it’s a heck of a lot of fun.”

This is a wake-up call for couples who let their relationships become routine and let the romance die. This is when couples look elsewhere for the fresh and exciting fun they once experienced with each other._

The results of the survey are just a bunch of nonsense and just diverts from the message. Make your spouse/SO/partner a priority. This is not a man or woman issue. This is a unisex issue. But some will instead use it as a cautionary tale.....women are evil, watch your back.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

It's useless this day and age to try to turn anything into a "men are better" "women are better" argument. I'm in the divorce business. I can state emphatically that none of them are better. ALL are worse. Much worse than they've ever been and getting even worse all the time. My business is thriving more than any industry on the planet. There is more demand for my services than there is for oil, gas, smart phones, etc. Want job security? Work for a law firm specializing in divorce and family law. My opinion of men and women couldn't get much lower. Then I remember that my wife and I have been married over 30 years and are madly in love with each other. No cheating in our history. Why? Because we always put each other first over every other thing. We put us over our careers, our friends, our families, and yes even our children. I care more about her than anything else in life and she returns that. You find that and you'll be married for life. That gives me a shred of hope for humanity.

I will say this. In my much younger days in this field it was overwhelming that men are pigs and women were victims of cheating/divorce. Not anymore. Women have decided they want to be equally as despicable as men when it comes to infidelity. I've personally seen the numbers even out over the last couple of decades. No gender has any moral high horse to climb onto. If the whole God/heaven/hell thing is real then everyone is gonna burn. I won't complain about the despicable corruption and general low moral character of men and women because their dastardly ways have put my kids through Ivy League colleges. Such is life.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

StillSearching said:


> BruceBanner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry you have poor reading comprehension.
> ...


Religion (monogamy and morality), conquest (rape and war brides) along with prearranged marriages put a damper on hypergamy or female sexual selection throughout the centuries. Now in a godless world, with minimal war in the West, and the evolution of career women, polyandry is making a come back.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

VermiciousKnid said:


> It's useless this day and age to try to turn anything into a "men are better" "women are better" argument. I'm in the divorce business. I can state emphatically that none of them are better. ALL are worse. Much worse than they've ever been and getting even worse all the time. My business is thriving more than any industry on the planet. There is more demand for my services than there is for oil, gas, smart phones, etc. Want job security? Work for a law firm specializing in divorce and family law. My opinion of men and women couldn't get much lower. Then I remember that my wife and I have been married over 30 years and are madly in love with each other. No cheating in our history. Why? Because we always put each other first over every other thing. We put us over our careers, our friends, our families, and yes even our children. I care more about her than anything else in life and she returns that. You find that and you'll be married for life. That gives me a shred of hope for humanity.
> 
> I will say this. In my much younger days in this field it was overwhelming that men are pigs and women were victims of cheating/divorce. Not anymore. Women have decided they want to be equally as despicable as men when it comes to infidelity. I've personally seen the numbers even out over the last couple of decades. No gender has any moral high horse to climb onto. If the whole God/heaven/hell thing is real then everyone is gonna burn. I won't complain about the despicable corruption and general low moral character of men and women because their dastardly ways have put my kids through Ivy League colleges. Such is life.


You know.....I cannot NOT agree with this.

Not to get Biblical, but we are living in the latter half of Romans 1.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Religion (monogamy and morality), conquest (rape and war brides) along with prearranged marriages put a damper on hypergamy or female sexual selection throughout the centuries. Now in a godless world, with minimal war in the West, and the evolution of career women, *polyandry is making a come back*.


When was polyandry ever popular in history?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Lila said:


> UpsideDownWorld11 said:
> 
> 
> > Religion (monogamy and morality), conquest (rape and war brides) along with prearranged marriages put a damper on hypergamy or female sexual selection throughout the centuries. Now in a godless world, with minimal war in the West, and the evolution of career women, *polyandry is making a come back*.
> ...


Sorry, I meant polyamory.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Lila said:


> When was polyandry ever popular in history?


Never.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Sorry, I meant polyamory.


When was polyamory popular in history and what does that have to do with war brides/rape/careers? Polyamory is being in a loving relationship with more than one person. Both men and women do it. It's not something specific to women.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Lila said:


> When was polyamory popular in history and what does that have to do with war brides/rape/careers? Polyamory is being in a loving relationship with more than one person. Both men and women do it. It's not something specific to women.


I agree.
Females in every biological sense and species are the selectors of procreation. 
Always have been, always will be. 

All the nomenclature in the world can't change nature.


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

VermiciousKnid said:


> It's useless this day and age to try to turn anything into a "men are better" "women are better" argument. I'm in the divorce business. I can state emphatically that none of them are better. ALL are worse. Much worse than they've ever been and getting even worse all the time. My business is thriving more than any industry on the planet. There is more demand for my services than there is for oil, gas, smart phones, etc. Want job security? Work for a law firm specializing in divorce and family law. My opinion of men and women couldn't get much lower. Then I remember that my wife and I have been married over 30 years and are madly in love with each other. No cheating in our history. Why? Because we always put each other first over every other thing. We put us over our careers, our friends, our families, and yes even our children. I care more about her than anything else in life and she returns that. You find that and you'll be married for life. That gives me a shred of hope for humanity.
> 
> I will say this. In my much younger days in this field it was overwhelming that men are pigs and women were victims of cheating/divorce. Not anymore. Women have decided they want to be equally as despicable as men when it comes to infidelity. I've personally seen the numbers even out over the last couple of decades. No gender has any moral high horse to climb onto. If the whole God/heaven/hell thing is real then everyone is gonna burn. I won't complain about the despicable corruption and general low moral character of men and women because their dastardly ways have put my kids through Ivy League colleges. Such is life.


Agree 100% with you.
It sometimes seems like a contest now days.
Problem is there are no winners.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Religion (monogamy and morality), conquest (rape and war brides) along with prearranged marriages put a damper on hypergamy or female sexual selection throughout the centuries. Now in a godless world, with minimal war in the West, and the evolution of career women, polyandry is making a come back.


Rampant, polyandry, and unapproved polyamory was considered an aberration in majority of cultures, and a sign of moral decline. 

Polygyny on the other hand was considered a return to moral and scriptural standards as such declined so did strength and cohesion of society 

Polyandry has only succeeded in one small culture in the world for any length of time.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> You know.....I cannot NOT agree with this.
> 
> Not to get Biblical, but we are living in the latter half of Romans 1.


Wow! I'll admit I'm not very religious and didn't really know your reference so I went and looked it up. It's eerie how accurate those words are that were written thousands of years ago yet are acted out to a tee today.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

StillSearching said:


> I agree.
> Females in every biological sense and species are the selectors of procreation.
> Always have been, always will be.
> 
> All the nomenclature in the world can't change nature.


Women who were raped, captured as sex slaves, or sold as chattel did not have a choice in the person who impregnated them. That's exactly how the world worked "back in the day". Very few women got to select the father of their progeny. 

In an ideal world, women (and men) will choose the best mate from the ones available to them. 

You need to stop believing the incomplete and pseudoscience on male/female behavior . Seriously, you'll become bitter and disenchanted.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Lila said:


> UpsideDownWorld11 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I meant polyamory.
> ...


Ha, yea right. I have heard of sister wives, not sister husbands.

Today’s human population is descended from twice as many women as men. I think this difference is the single most under-appreciated fact about gender. To get that kind of difference, you had to have something like, throughout the entire history of the human race, maybe 80% of women but only 40% of men reproduced.

Go back even farther (~8000 years ago) its a 17:1 ratio (meaning 17 women for every man reproduced).

Of course, what percent of that was due to rape is up for debate. My only point is that monogamy maximizes the amount of men able to spread their seed. But once the incentive is gone from the reasons I previously listed, we could very well drift back to the 80-40 ratio.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Lila said:


> StillSearching said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.
> ...


There is no way of knowing to what extent that rape or sex slavery existed throughout human history to cause such a disparity. It likely was also an instinctual motivation for survival. If someone can provide the best chances of survival and the survival of your offspring, maybe joining a harem isn't so bad. Beats starving to death or getting eaten by wolves.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

StillSearching said:


> This is a very interesting article. Be aware.
> https://www.medicaldaily.com/back-p...hips-have-plan-b-man-they-can-run-away-305186
> 
> It's not that we men didn't know.


I didn't know...:laugh:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Ha, yea right. I have heard of sister wives, not sister husbands.


I think you are confusing polygamy with polyamory. 



> Today’s human population is descended from twice as many women as men. I think this difference is the single most under-appreciated fact about gender. To get that kind of difference, you had to have something like, throughout the entire history of the human race, maybe 80% of women but only 40% of men reproduced.
> 
> Did you study history? Did you read about all of the wars, feuds, raids that went on continuously during that period? Men went to war, and subsequently died, while the little women stayed home to raise the kids. An example of this was France after WWI. There were 40% fewer adult single men after the war for every unmarried woman. It is part of history.
> 
> ...


Did you study history? Did you read about all of the wars, feuds, raids that went on continuously during that period? Men went to war, and subsequently died, while the little women stayed home to raise the kids. An example of this was France after WWI. There were 40% fewer adult single men after the war for every unmarried woman. It is part of history. 

We would need to return to the days when millions of boys and men died at war for that kind of disparity to ever occur again.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Shhh! Down female! You no speaky!


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> There is no way of knowing to what extent that rape or sex slavery existed throughout human history to cause such a disparity. *It likely was also an instinctual motivation for survival. If someone can provide the best chances of survival and the survival of your offspring, maybe joining a harem isn't so bad. Beats starving to death or getting eaten by wolves.*


Uhm, I'm pretty sure most people (women and men) would sell there body for sex in order to survive (or help their children survive) if given no other choice. That's not free choice. That's choice made under duress. Slightly better than sexual slavery but not by much. I'm sure if women were not threatened with death but given the choice of being in Jaba the Hut's harem or working in the fields with Johnny Appleseed, just as many or more would pick Johnny Appleseed.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Religion (monogamy and morality), conquest (rape and war brides) along with prearranged marriages put a damper on hypergamy or female sexual selection throughout the centuries. Now in a godless world, with minimal war in the West, and the evolution of career women, polyandry is making a come back.


This board is so weird. Hypergamy is THE thing. Except over in CWI ... where all the women cheat down. I just don't get it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Shhh! Down female! You no speaky!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Religion (monogamy and morality), conquest (rape and war brides) along with prearranged marriages put a damper on hypergamy or female sexual selection throughout the centuries. Now in a godless world, with minimal war in the West, and the evolution of career women, polyandry is making a come back.


Historically religion was the rope that bound the woman to monogamy, but property rights and genetic lines were the real motivator.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

...


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

NobodySpecial said:


> UpsideDownWorld11 said:
> 
> 
> > Religion (monogamy and morality), conquest (rape and war brides) along with prearranged marriages put a damper on hypergamy or female sexual selection throughout the centuries. Now in a godless world, with minimal war in the West, and the evolution of career women, polyandry is making a come back.
> ...


Interesting. Please explain...


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Lila said:


> Did you study history? Did you read about all of the wars, feuds, raids that went on continuously during that period? Men went to war, and subsequently died, while the little women stayed home to raise the kids. An example of this was France after WWI. There were 40% fewer adult single men after the war for every unmarried woman. It is part of history.
> 
> We would need to return to the days when millions of boys and men died at war for that kind of disparity to ever occur again.


That is relatively modern. And back then people reproduced much younger so its probable they already had children when they went off to war to die.

Polygamy was the norm several thousand years ago. Relatively few men reproduced until recently in human history when monogamy became the norm.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Lila said:


> UpsideDownWorld11 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, yea right. I have heard of sister wives, not sister husbands.
> ...


The reason I said polyamory is because I think marriage may become even less common in future as has been the trend since the sexual revolution. But same concept really. Women concentrating toward fewer men to reproduce.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> That is relatively modern. And back then people reproduced much younger so its probable they already had children when they went off to war to die.
> 
> Polygamy was the norm several thousand years ago. Relatively few men reproduced until recently in human history when monogamy became the norm.


Actually polygyny was banned for priest in 900's a.d. if memory serves right.
It was in 1100's Pope declared all marriages of priests null and void, and at the same time nullified all plural marriages for the common man as well.


----------

